# Removed The Shotgun Plug...



## LT6767 (Dec 31, 2018)

Went to remove the plug from the Rem 1100mag and this was in there; a cardboard tube from a coat hanger for slacks... lol


----------



## GregoryB. (Dec 31, 2018)

I used a piece of dowel rod for years when I lost the original plug once.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 31, 2018)

My 1100 has the same stick I found,  peeled the bark off of,  and stuck in the tube 30+ years ago.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 31, 2018)

what ever works, I suppose


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 31, 2018)

Pencils are pretty common round here


----------



## Stieet (Jan 2, 2019)

I remember an old post where a Game Warden visiting a dove field realized that the pencil used for a shotgun plug was almost too short to exclude the third magazine shell. He worked about thirty minutes until he was able to break the pencil and "hammer" in the extra shell and write the ticket.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Pencils are pretty common round here


Absolutely


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 2, 2019)

Law just says it can't be removeable through the breech, doesn't say what it has to be made of.  If it works, it works!


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 3, 2019)

Stieet said:


> I remember an old post where a Game Warden visiting a dove field realized that the pencil used for a shotgun plug was almost too short to exclude the third magazine shell. He worked about thirty minutes until he was able to break the pencil and "hammer" in the extra shell and write the ticket.



The 2.75 shells that are being made today are a little shorter than they use to be.
   I have a Rem 870 Express 3" mag, that will accept a 3 shell in the chamber, if you push it really hard,  with the factory green plastic plug installed.  Most of the time the third shell will not stay in the mag and render the shotgun inoperable, while the jam is cleared.


----------



## LT6767 (Apr 7, 2019)

LEON MANLEY said:


> The 2.75 shells that are being made today are a little shorter than they use to be.
> I have a Rem 870 Express 3" mag, that will accept a 3 shell in the chamber, if you push it really hard,  with the factory green plastic plug installed.  Most of the time the third shell will not stay in the mag and render the shotgun inoperable, while the jam is cleared.


Yes I've noticed that some shells are different lengths... the Federal shells tend to be a lil longer than Remington shells.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2019)

Mine has a stick I picked up off the ground at the dove field parking lot.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 8, 2019)

LT6767 said:


> Went to remove the plug from the Rem 1100mag and this was in there; a cardboard tube from a coat hanger for slacks... lol



pencil


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 8, 2019)

I have a dowel in mine from 30 years ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2019)

A rite of passage when growing up. You had to be able to snap off a sweetgum branch the right length, remove the end cap, put the sweetgum plug in, get the gun back together and operable. All on a dead run.


----------



## specialk (Apr 8, 2019)

I tried putting one in my double barrel but it kept falling out.....


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 12, 2019)

There are a couple shotguns around that have a section of aluminum arrow in them .... light weight .... wrap the ends with electrical tape to keep the rattling down ....

my Benelli Montefeltro has what looks like a long flat headed nail that goes right through the spring holder under the cap ....

makes Nic's ordeal real easy and quick ...!!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Apr 12, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> A rite of passage when growing up. You had to be able to snap off a sweetgum branch the right length, remove the end cap, put the sweetgum plug in, get the gun back together and operable. All on a dead run.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 12, 2019)

I had just the opposite experience with a game warden. Cut me a stick and showed me how to put it in correctly. Gave me a warning. Ed Friend. Probably the best one ever. Saw him, longtime retired, recently in a restaurant and he told me he was still watching me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 17, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> A rite of passage when growing up. You had to be able to snap off a sweetgum branch the right length, remove the end cap, put the sweetgum plug in, get the gun back together and operable. All on a dead run.


There are a few of us who grew up in a culture that allows us to understand and relate with that post.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 17, 2019)

I went one opening morning of Turkey. I had loaned my shotgun to someone for yote hunting. I though I might should check the tube and after the 4th one went in I had to cut a stick to put in it. Now it only hold one in tube and one in chamber. My stick may be a little too long but least I am legal.


----------

